# bareboat sailing where to go?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am planning a trip with six 40+ woman in october (7th) this year.
I myself am an experienced sailor, did several flottilas in Greece and also bareboat sailing the Cyclads, but this was all 15 years ago.
Two of my companions can sail as well, the others have never sat on a boat before.
We are planning to charter a new (2006) Bavaria 39 of 42 from TipTopSailing, TripTiqSailing or NCR/Kiriacoulis and sail the Saronic Gulf or the Ionian Sea.

Can anybody give some advice about the charterers and where to find the best sailing area for a mingled-experienced crew in the beginning of October, Ionian or Saronic?
How is the sailing in the beginning of October, wind, temperature, sunset....


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

There is this site I have come across that is fantastic! they have a page on Greece that provides all the information you need to charter there, including wind temps etc...
There are also companies listed at the bottom that charter.
www.sailing-advisor.com
Good luck!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

*Sailing conditions in Greece beginning of October*

It is very late in the season even for the temperate Greek climate to be ideal and the weather conditions in October are quite unpredictable. That means that maximum day temperatures can go as high as almost 30° C and as low as 15° C, while the minimum night temperature can vary from 10 to 20 ° C. The wind can blow from any direction and is not the gusty northern meltemi, characteristic in the summer. Be ready for rain bearing nasty southerlies. These can become dangerous because most harbours are designed to protect mariners from northern winds and similar wave direction. In the contrary, water temperatures are still enjoyable for swimming. Another problem can be finding a decent taverna open on shore. Try at least to get a hefty (over 50%) rebate on the charter fee.


----------

